# Sylvie van der Vaart beim Computerkurs der Abendschule x4



## armin (5 Nov. 2008)




----------



## Luna (5 Nov. 2008)

Wann war das denn? Muss ja schon ein paar jahre zurück liegen.

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## drucksdady (16 Aug. 2010)

die frau is einfach hammer


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2010)

Wer so aussieht braucht keinen Computer


----------



## schneiderchs (18 Aug. 2010)

ist sie das wirklich?


----------



## f11op (30 Apr. 2013)

wundervoll!


----------



## TTranslator (10 Apr. 2014)

Kleine Kritik:

Das ist NICHT Sylvie,... aber nett ist sie trotzdem


----------



## omaboy (28 Apr. 2014)

wo soll das sylvie sein?


----------

